# WSUS setup guide?



## spudy12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a guide to setting up a WSUS? 
Spud


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Technet


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsserver/bb332157

Deployment Guide and Step by Step is right on the left side.


----------

